# please can you help me



## davidrawson (Jul 25, 2008)

hello, my name is david and i don't really know anything about classical music all i know is i like it and i need some help.
I live in manchester and i have the bennefit of the bridgewater hall which has always supplied me with my classical fix, however there is one piece of music that i long to hear performed live, it is the piece that got me into classical in the first place. It is Gorecki's symphony no.3. I can not find anywhere in the country or europe where this is being performed. I am willing to travel as far as it takes and pay any price. Al i ask from you lovely people today is any advice on how i might find a live performance or if you know of any sites or usefull places where you can look for that sort of thing,
Any help would be much appreciated
thank you.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Try This:-

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gorecki+symphony+3&search_type=&aq=2&oq=Gorecki

Hope it helps you..


----------

